# First Inch Contest



## Zand (Sep 11, 2009)

Thought this might be something fun to do. We could have 2 guesses for this, one somewhere up here in northern VT, perhaps even right here, and maybe another at Greg's house or something. 

My guesses:

Lyndonville - October 19th
Central CT - December 3rd


----------



## BigJay (Sep 11, 2009)

NEK :: OCt 22nd


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2009)

Mt Washington Oct 5th.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 11, 2009)

*....*

Somewhere up in VT:  *Oct 26*
Sugarloaf:  *Nov 5*


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 14, 2009)

Cannon Mountain October 19

Sugarloaf  October 16


----------



## snoseek (Sep 14, 2009)

The Loaf on october 6th!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 14, 2009)

snoseek said:


> The Loaf on october 6th!



I so like your thinking!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 15, 2009)

*up here...*



snoseek said:


> The Loaf on october 6th!



wouldn't that be nice...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 15, 2009)

bigbog said:


> wouldn't that be nice...



It would be nice, I'm calling Mother Nature right now.


----------



## billski (Sep 17, 2009)

Last year, Mani saw its first inch Sept 29, 2008.

http://www.uvm.edu/~empact/data/gen...t+Station&xskip=7&xparam=Date&yparam=New&year[]=2008&width=800&height=600&smooth=0&csv=0&totals=0


----------



## polski (Sep 29, 2009)

*Let it snow!!!*

I'm going to say Oct. 1, top of Mansfield and Jay.

OK, I'm cheating -- I just read the NWS-Burlington forecast discussion, including this:



> BY WED EVENING...WE SHOULD BE DOWN TO -3 TO -4C AREA WIDE
> BEFORE FINALLY BOTTOMING OUT AROUND -6C THURSDAY MORNING WITH MAIN
> COLD POOL ASSOCIATED WITH UPPER LOW. AS THE COLDER AIR FILTERS
> IN...THE FREEZING LEVEL WILL FALL. IN GENERAL THIS ALSO MEANS THE
> ...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 29, 2009)

w00t

go snow!

-w


----------



## polski (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually Mt Washington may have VT beat. The Observatory's summit forecast indicates rain showers turning to mostly snow showers tonight into tomorrow. Doesn't specify potential accumulation though.

I still have a lot of fall fishing to do but this has me very psyched for what lays beyond.


----------

